# Removal Company - Arnold Removals



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all,
About to move a lot of stuff from Denmark to Spain and I've seen the link to Arnold Removals quite a bit on here. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with that company?

Home

Thanks!
/Tomas


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

He's a friend of mine. Give him a call.. he's driving all over Europe all the time. I'm sure he'll be able to help.


----------

